# DVD RAM extrem langsam



## Freak2k (13. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein dvd ram laufwerk in meine linux maschine eingebaut.
Die schreibvorgaenge sind jedoch extrem langsam... 10Mb brauchen ueber 20 Minuten.
Woran kann das liegen?
Habs mit der original formatierung der dvds probiert und mit selbst formatierten (UDF 1.5 und 2.1) probiert.
Muss irgendwas am System geaendert werden, nachdem das geraet eingebaut wurde?

danke!


----------



## Johannes Postler (13. September 2006)

Den DMA-Modus hast du aktiviert (du weißt schon - mit hdparm...)?
Ansonsten fällt mir spontan nichts ein...


----------



## Freak2k (14. September 2006)

stimmt...
dma war aus...aber nachdem ichs eingeschalten hab, gings auch nich wirklich schneller...
erst nachdem ich das es in die fstab eingetragen hab, gehts richtig fix.... ?


----------

